# 1950s Brand Names



## debodun (Aug 23, 2022)

Match the brand-name to the product marketed in the 1950s. (I got 14 out of 15).

https://www.metv.com/quiz/what-kind-of-products-did-these-popular-1950s-brands-make


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

What kind of products did these popular 1950s brands make?​You got 15 out of 15​Well done! You either grew up in the 1950s or have a keen sense for grocery store branding.


----------

